# GTA IV Fatal Error RESC10?



## Klayton88 (Apr 15, 2009)

GTA IV Fatal Error RESC10?
I am trying to run GTA IV - i load the game and get the intro text (copyright stuff and rights ect...) then the game crashes and i get 'GTA IV Fatal Error RESC10' i ran GTA SA with no issues, here is my spec....

Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 @ 2GHz
2GB Ram
Vista 32 bit SP1
Intel 965 Express Chipset Family 358MB

As far as i know i meat the requirments as i ran SA with no problems, i have done some research and people suggest in forums to change game settings, but i canot get into the game to change settings! i dont get past the disclaimer screens at start

any help will be muchly appreciated, im dying to play this game and getting a tad fustrated!

(p.s, a lot of forums say the error means out of video memory and to reboot - this i have done and it hasnt helped one bit!)

thanks please help!:up:

Toshiba L300 18D
Intel Core 2 Due T5750 @ 2GHz
Vista Home Premium SP1 (32 BIT)
2.00 GB Ram
Intel 965 Express Chipset Family 358MB


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You don't meet the requirements. Simple as that. Go make the "Can you run it" test linked in the sticky thread up there, and you'll see.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Klayton88 said:


> GTA IV Fatal Error RESC10?
> I am trying to run GTA IV - i load the game and get the intro text (copyright stuff and rights ect...) then the game crashes and i get 'GTA IV Fatal Error RESC10' i ran GTA SA with no issues, here is my spec....
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 @ 2GHz
> ...


Yeah your video card may not be good enough, despite the memory size.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

From what I hear 2gig of RAM is low for Vista alone.
then subtract the 358mb for (onboard?) video.

Your specs are just to low.  

I ran GTA SA at max+ detail.. 
(mods that added draw distance and more cars/people on at any one time)
Now I can't even get close to GTA4. Thank god I got an XBox to play it on.


----------



## Woody07 (Apr 17, 2009)

Intel chipsets aren't good for playing games on, my stepdad has the same model as you and he cant even play portal. all signs suggest to me that your card cant handle it.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Agreed, GTA SA and GTA4 are 2 completely different things. GTA4 is very CPU intensive for most things, but also requires a modern video card to run. It's mostly due to the fact that it hasn't been properly ported to the PC, while GTA SA had Vice City as well as the original GTA3 to get things right on the PC.

Anyway, your onboard video controller is not enough to run GTA4. Laptops are not designed for gaming, especially not for games with high requirements like GTA4. There's really not much you can do to get it to run, as you can't upgrade the video card on a laptop.


----------

